# Help with a 1990 Audi 100



## peanjr (Sep 2, 2006)

Nvm by those who looked I fixed the problem.
_Modified by peanjr at 5:32 AM 7-26-2007_


_Modified by peanjr at 12:03 PM 7-26-2007_


----------

